# Programmierfunktion einer S7-300 in einem Sinec L2 Profibus



## badbikerkiel (7 Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich benötige mal wieder kompetente Hilfe.

Wir haben in unserer Fa. einen Sinec L2 Profibus.
An diesem Bus sind ca. 20 Simatic S5-AG´s ( 115U, 95U, usw. ) angeschlosen und tauschen Daten miteinander aus.

Seit ca. 1 Jahr ist nun eine S7-300 in das Bussystem integriert.
Der Datenaustausch findet über einen CP statt und funktioniert einwandfrei.

Über den Sinec L2 Bus erreiche ich alle angeschlossenen S5 Teilnehmer,
von einer zentralen Stelle aus, mit meinem Programmiergerät ( PG ).
Also kann ich von dieser zentralen Stelle aus den Status der Anlagen zur Störungsbeseitigung einsehen.

Jetzt kommt mein eigentliches Problem:

Kann ich die S7-300 über das vorhandene Sinec L2 Bussystem mit meinem Programmiergerät erreichen?
(Also die S5´en sind mit einer sogenannten Affenschaukel, kurze Leitung,
aufgekoppelt.)

Wenn ja, welche Komponenten sind dazu erforderlich?
Wenn nein, welche Möglichkeit habe ich, diesen ca. 200m entfernten Teilnehmer, mit meinem Programmiergerät zu erreichen.

Hoffe, dass jemand mir hier helfen kann   

Achim


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Februar 2006)

Welche S7-CPU und welche S7-CP ist im Einsatz? Ist die S7 physikalisch direkt vom PG aus erreichbar?


----------



## badbikerkiel (7 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben eine S7-300  CPU 314 mit einem CP 342-5 in unserem Sinec L2 Bus eingebunden.

Physikalisch erreiche ich die CPU, indem ich ca. 200m mit dem Programmiergerät vor Ort laufe und mich mit der MPI Schnittstelle verbinde.

mfg  Achim


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Februar 2006)

Mit der physikalischen Erreichbarkeit meinte ich, ob der Profibus (=L2) so liegt, dass Sie sich mit dem PG einklinken können. Ich gehe jetzt mal einfach davon aus, dass dies gegeben ist. 
In NetPro ein PG/PC einfügen. In Eigenschaften die Schnittstelle Profibus hinzufügen und mit dem Profibus der CP342-5 verbinden. Wenn nun dieses Projekt verwendet wird, dann wird automatisch auf die Profibus-Schnittstelle umgestellt und Sie können über die CP auf die CPU zugreifen.


----------



## badbikerkiel (7 Februar 2006)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort,
ich versuche einmal die Konfiguration darzustellen:


     CP5430 -----------PG angeschlossen (PG Schnittstelle)
          I                   ( über das PG ist jeder S5 Teilnehmer zu
          I                     erreichen. )
          I
  Sinec L2 Profibus ( 2 Ader Kupferkabel )
          I
          I
          I
   Busklemme---------Busklemmme-----------Busklemme----------usw.
          I                           I                                I
          I                           I                                I
          I                           I                                I
S5 115U - CP5430     S7 - CP342-5        S5 115U - CP5430   

Also die S5 Teilnehmer erreiche ich über die sogenannte Pfadanwahl.

Die S7 sollte also in meinem Fall die gleiche Busleitung benutzen.

mfg  Achim


----------



## badbikerkiel (7 Februar 2006)

hatte versucht es grafisch darzustellen, ist fehlgeschlagen....sorry


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

kleiner Zeichenunterricht:  :lol:  :lol: 

Mit den BBCodes [ code] und [ /code ] (ohne Leerzeichen) 
hat man eine Festweitenschrift und mehrere Leerzeichen 
am Stück sind möglich und damit auch "Zeichnungen":



```
CP5430 -----------PG angeschlossen (PG Schnittstelle)
          I                   ( über das PG ist jeder S5 Teilnehmer zu
          I                     erreichen. )
          I
  Sinec L2 Profibus ( 2 Ader Kupferkabel )
          I
          I
          I
   Busklemme---------Busklemmme-----------Busklemme----------usw.
          I                I                 I
          I                I                 I
          I                I                 I
S5 115U - CP5430     S7 - CP342-5        S5 115U - CP5430
```


Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Februar 2006)

Dann sollte doch alles funktionieren. Also: PG mit dem L2 verbinden, die richtigen Busparameter einstellen (wichtig), erreichbare Teilnehmer drücken, die CP auswählen und Baugruppenzustand aufrufen. Es sollte nun zumindest die MLFB-Nummer der CP erscheinen. Auf die SPS kann wie vorher beschrieben zugegriffen werden. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## badbikerkiel (10 Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank, für die Hilfe.
Leider hab ich noch Unsicherheiten, weil ich die Hardwarevoraussetzungen nicht ganz verstehe, die ich für die Umsetzung der Bedien-und Beobachtungsfunktionen der S7 über den Sinec L2 benötige.

Mit der Software, habe ich dann wohl keine Probleme....denke ich jedenfalls.   

Unter der folgenden Adresse, habe ich eine detaillierte Ansicht unseres Bussystems hinterlegt:

http://home.arcor.de/achimkiel/Sinec_L2/HF02 mit PG.bmp

In meinem Fall geht es um den Teilnehmer 18 ( S7-314 mit Cp342-5 ).
Alle anderen Teilnehmer (Simatic S5) erreiche ich mit meinem Power PG,
um Programmierfunktionen von einer zentralen Stelle auszuführen, bzw. zu beobachten.

mfg Achim


----------



## badbikerkiel (12 Februar 2006)

Also ich habe mich jetzt noch einmal an den Supportseiten von Siemens versucht.
Nach meinem Verständnis muss ich folgende Hardwarevoraussetzungen schaffen ( ausgehend von unserer L2 Busnetzkonfiguration ):

1. Buskabel von unserem z.B. RS485 Repeater bis zum PG verlegen und an den Repeater <----> Busterminal anschliessen, mit Busabschluss usw.
2. Busterminal mit PG/OP Schnittstelle ( zum einklinken des PG´s ).

Software:

In Netpro die entsprechende Konfiguration einstellen.

Und wenn alles korrekt angeschlossen und softwaremäßig eingestellt ist, 
ist die Staion (TLN 18) über den Profibus erreichbar,
um Prorammier- und Beobachtungsfunktionen durchzuführen.

Achja, eine Frage noch.
Das MPI Kabel ist dann die Schnittstelle zwischen PG und der Busklemme,
ist das so ok?  

mfg Achim


----------

